# Need DX code for hypergastrinemia



## AndreaMcDonough (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a colleague who is looking for this dx. Any info would be appreciated! Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## ASC CODER (Jan 25, 2010)

535.10


----------



## AndreaMcDonough (Jan 25, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## zepanik (Dec 3, 2013)

251.5


----------



## koatsj (Dec 16, 2013)

251.5


----------

